# tipplers



## tasos296 (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone have any tipplers for sale?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

tasos296 said:


> Does anyone have any tipplers for sale?


Post in the Pigeons for Sale & Wanted forum.


----------



## shandu187 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi all i have are canadians


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

well maybe if its the right price


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

I have 15 tipplers forsale.$75 for all,plus box and shipping.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

I have one pair for sale...


----------

